# Εκκινήστε ή ξεκινήστε εδώ: τα ελληνικά των εγχειριδίων



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Ο τίτλος είναι ενδεικτικός και όχι περιοριστικός. Δηλαδή, με πρώτο παράδειγμα-στόχο το «εκκινήστε» θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω κάποιους γλωσσικούς τύπους και διατυπώσεις που σέρνονται σε διάφορα εγχειρίδια, κυρίως σε σχέση με υπολογιστές και λογισμικό αλλά όχι μόνο. Πρόκειται για αταίριαστους λόγιους τύπους, άκομψες διατυπώσεις, πράγματα που δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, αλλά εμένα με ενοχλούν και αναρωτιέμαι αν ενοχλούν και άλλους. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε ορολογία — άλλου παπά ή νήματος ευαγγέλιο.

Πρώτη σκέψη: δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα διάφορα εγχειρίδια και τα διάφορα κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο ή σε ηλεκτρονικά προγράμματα πρέπει να διαφέρουν από την απλή καθημερινή ελληνική που θα διαβάζαμε π.χ. σε μια εφημερίδα. Δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουμε λες και απευθυνόμαστε σε κάποιον παππού από την πιο συντηρητική φράξια των ελληναράδων.

Δεύτερη σκέψη: Ναι, απαιτείται να ακολουθούμε το πρωτότυπο σχεδόν σαν να πρόκειται για νομικό ή ιατρικό κείμενο, αλλά συχνά το πρωτότυπο είναι γραμμένο από τεχνικούς, ενίοτε από τεχνικούς που δεν έχουν μητρική τη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου. Εκεί, όταν ο μεταφραστής γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο, οφείλει να ξεφύγει από το πρωτότυπο και να μεταφέρει το νόημά του με ακρίβεια και καλογραμμένα ελληνικά.

Δεν εννοώ ότι θα αποκτήσουμε υπερβολική οικειότητα με τον αναγνώστη («Φιλάρα, την έκανες την πατάτα. Κούμπα στο κουμπί που λέει "Ούξω" μπας και λυθεί το πρόβλημα»), αλλά πρέπει να τον βοηθάμε να καταλάβει. Ακόμα και να ρίχνουμε φως στις ασάφειες του πρωτοτύπου. (Αν έχετε πρόβλημα με την ανάληψη πρωτοβουλιών, κάντε το μετά από συνεννόηση.)

Μιλάμε στο χρήστη στον πληθυντικό, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε τόσα «παρακαλούμε» όσα οι Εγγλέζοι. Λέμε «Διαβάστε» αλλά «Να διαβάσετε» (θα τα ξαναπούμε, ίσως, για την προστακτική).

Τέλος πάντων, ήθελα ένα μέρος να ρίχνω κάποια τέτοια που εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλούν. Και ξεκινώ:

Δεν με ενοχλεί το ουσιαστικό «εκκίνηση». Δεν με χαλάει να διαβάσω «η εκκίνηση του προγράμματος γίνεται με την εντολή» ή «κάντε εκκίνηση του προγράμματος», αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω το «Εκκινήστε». Οπότε:

*start = ξεκινήστε, κάντε εκκίνηση*


----------



## YiannisMark (Sep 17, 2008)

Διαλέγω ένα φαινόμενο που, με τον καιρό, με ενοχλεί όλο και περισσότερο. Παράδειγμα:
_You assign product posting groups to items and resources._
Συνήθης, βιαστική, μετάφραση:
Αντιστοιχίζετε ομάδες καταχώρησης προϊόντων σε είδη και πόρους.
Όλα καλά. Έλα μου, όμως, που δεν βγάζει νόημα. Πού είναι η έμφαση; Στο ότι εσείς κάνετε την αντιστοίχιση; Στο ότι το Α αντ/ζεται στο Β; Το ανάποδο; Πού;
Κοντολογίς, τέτοιες προτάσεις, τις κάνω:
Οι γενικές ομάδες καταχώρησης ειδών αντιστοιχίζονται σε είδη και πόρους.

_________________________________________________________________________

Και ένα κλασικό παράπονο που έχω:
Μεταφράζοντας λογισμικό, το None γίνεται κατά περίπτωση Κανένας, Καμία, Κανένα.
Όμως, είναι δεδομένο ότι κάπου θα γίνει μπέρδεμα, κάποιος θα πιάσει την παλιά μνήμη για να προ-μεταφράσει το νέο πρόγραμμα. Αποτέλεσμα, στο μενού της τηλεόρασής σου θα δεις τη ρύθμιση "Ηχητικά εφέ-> Καμία".
Πρόταση (για το λογισμικό): 
*None = Χωρίς*


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> *start = ξεκινήστε, κάντε εκκίνηση*


Όταν μιλάμε για λογισμικό, μια φυσική και απλή έκφραση είναι και το "ανοίξτε (το Τάδε πρόγραμμα)". Το θέμα περιπλέκεται λίγο περισσότερο σε τεχνικά εγχειρίδια, π.χ. "start the engine". Εκεί η πιο φυσική έκφραση (νομίζω) είναι "βάλτε μπρος", αλλά για κάποιους παραείναι informal, με δεύτερη το φλύαρο "θέστε σε λειτουργία". Σωστά;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 18, 2008)

Lexoplast, το "ανοίξτε/άνοιγμα" αντιστοιχεί ήδη στο open, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαταραχθεί αυτή η αντιστοιχία. Παραθέτω κάποιες επίσημες αποδόσεις, στις οποίες έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το "εκκινήστε", για να δούμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον μεγαλύτερο απ' ό,τι φανταζόμαστε, καθώς χρησιμοποιούνται, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, (τουλάχιστον) 4 διαφορετικά ρήματα!
Για παράδειγμα:
Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk.
Go to your old computer and start Windows Easy Transfer.
Retry the operation after a few seconds. ("Εκκινήστε ξανά" αντί για "Επαναλάβετε", που είναι το σωστό.)
Initiate a new scan.
Συμφωνώ, λοιπόν, με τον Νικόλαο.

Ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα είναι οι μετοχές. Η διατύπωση "Το πρόγραμμα αυτό, δημιουργημένο και εκτελεσμένο από τον ίδιο το χρήστη..." είναι απολύτως ενοχλητική.
Γιατί να μην πούμε "το οποίο δημιούργησε και εκτέλεσε ο ίδιος ο χρήστης" ή "το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε και εκτελέστηκε από τον ίδιο το χρήστη"; Μέγα θέμα.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 18, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να απλοποιήσουμε τα πάντα. Έτσι όπως πάμε έχουμε καταργήσει ήδη ένα σωρό χρήσιμες λέξεις που θα μας έλυναν πολλά προβλήματα στη μετάφραση, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει περιορισμένος χώρος. Για παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν μπορώ ποτέ να γράψω "η μετρηθείσα" και πρέπει ντε και καλά να γράφω "που έχει μετρηθεί/μετρήθηκε"; Με ενοχλούν αυτά, πολυ με ενοχλούν...
Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο το "εκκινηθείσα διαδικασία" γίνεται "η διαδικασία που έχει εκκινηθεί"
Επίσης είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό αυτοί να μπορούν να γραφουν Launch (όπως λέει ο συνάδελφος πιο πάνω) κι εμείς να πρέπει να έχουμε μονοφόρι το "εκκινήστε" ενώ υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ωραία ρήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Το _start = εκκινήστε_ μερικές φορές είναι η βέλτιστη απόδοση, ιδίως για μηχανολογικά αντικείμενα, όπως π.χ. «εκκινήστε / μην εκκινείτε αμέσως τον κινητήρα» κλπ. Το _start here_ (λ.χ. σε quick-start guides) θα προτιμούσα να το βλέπω «αρχίστε από εδώ».


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 18, 2008)

Α, θυμήθηκα και το εξής καταπληκτικό! Αντί για την "εκκίνηση", χρησιμοποιείται ενίοτε η... "θέση σε λειτουργία" (και στη μικρομαλακή έχει εμφανιστεί)! Έλεος!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 18, 2008)

(Τώρα μου ήρθαν μαζεμένα.)
Για να συνεχίσω το παράπονο του yannismark. Τρανό παράδειγμα προβληματικής απόδοσης-σύνταξης:
They are inserted *by choosing* the relevant item on the menu.
Εισάγονται επιλέγοντας το σχετικό στοιχείο στο μενού. (Δηλαδή, το επιλέγουν οι "they";)

Υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδοχές για τη σωστή απόδοση. Προσωπικά προτιμώ την εξής σύνταξη:
Για να τις/τα/τους εισαγάγετε, επιλέξτε το σχετικό στοιχείο από το/στο/του μενού.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 18, 2008)

Στη Microsoft το βρίσκω πιο λογικό να λέει θέση σε λειτουργία, γιατί το εκκίνηση για μένα προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη μηχανισμού, για να μπει σε κίνηση. Εκτός κι αν το δούμε υπό το πρίσμα των φανταστικών γραναζιών του λογισμικού...
Αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε το "θέση σε λειτουργία" είναι λιγάκι βαρύ.
Επίσης, επειδή δεν ξέρω να βάζω quotes :)
Zephyrous: They are inserted by choosing the relevant item on the menu.
Εισάγονται επιλέγοντας το σχετικό στοιχείο στο μενού. (Δηλαδή, το επιλέγουν οι "they"; )
Θα έβαζα "εισάγονται με την επιλογή του σχετικού στοιχείου..."


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 18, 2008)

Εννοώ ότι μπορείς κάλλιστα να πεις "έναρξη" (όχι εκκίνηση). Τι πιο φυσικό; Γιατί "θέση σε λειτουργία"; Παραπέμπει σε θέση που αρχίζει να λειτουργεί.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 18, 2008)

To "θέση σε λειτουργία" δε μ' ενοχλεί όσο ενοχλεί τον Zephyrous, αλλά μου φαίνεται φυσικό για μηχανικά μέρη που αρχίζουν να κινούνται και ολίγον τι αφύσικο για λογισμικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2008)

Μια χαρά είναι το "θέση σε λειτουργία" και είναι και καθιερωμένη απόδοση. Βέβαια η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο σε μηχανολογικά/ηλεκτρολογικά, παρά σε υπολογιστές. Αλλά θεωρώ πως στέκεται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μια χαρά και λύνει και πολλά προβλήματα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 18, 2008)

Θέτω σε λειτουργία -> θέση σε λειτουργία. Το ιδεώδες θα ήταν "θέσιμο".
Βάζω σε λειτουργία -> βάλσιμο σε λειτουργία.

Απλώς, οι ουδέτερου γένους παραγωγικές καταλήξεις -μο, -μα (βάλσιμο, ξεκίνημα) έχουν εξοστρακιστεί κι έχουν γίνει ταμπού, γιατί είναι της δημοτικής, και συστηματικά προκρίνονται οι θηλυκές σε -η. Και εξ αυτού μύρια κακά έπονται, όπως αυτό το "θέση", που καλείται να καλύψει και τη στατική "θέση" και το ενεργητικό "θέσιμο".


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 19, 2008)

> Μια χαρά είναι το "θέση σε λειτουργία" και είναι και καθιερωμένη απόδοση.



Μη λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Καθιερωμένη απόδοση δεν είναι. Συχνή (που λέει ο λόγος) μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι καθιερωμένη. Και πάλι, αν εννοούμε "συχνή", είναι σαν να λέμε ότι εμφανίζεται ενίοτε σε κείμενα μηχανικών, τα οποία πρέπει να μεταφραστούν προς τα αγγλικά.
Το "θέση σε λειτουργία" παραπέμπει στο "κάθισμα σε λειτουργία", όχι στην εκκίνηση. Δηλαδή:
Θέση σε λειτουργία του μηχανισμού

Καταλαβαίνετε τίποτα από αυτήν την απόδοση; Εγώ, όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Θέση σε λειτουργία του μηχανισμού
> 
> Καταλαβαίνετε τίποτα από αυτήν την απόδοση; Εγώ, όχι.


Εγώ πάλι, ναι. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 19, 2008)

Zazula, γιατί ο αναγνώστης να μην σπάσει την πρόταση ως εξής: "θέση" + "λειτουργία του μηχανισμού";


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 19, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μη λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Καθιερωμένη απόδοση δεν είναι. Συχνή (που λέει ο λόγος) μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι καθιερωμένη. Και πάλι, αν εννοούμε "συχνή", είναι σαν να λέμε ότι εμφανίζεται ενίοτε σε κείμενα μηχανικών, τα οποία πρέπει να μεταφραστούν προς τα αγγλικά.
> Το "θέση σε λειτουργία" παραπέμπει στο "κάθισμα σε λειτουργία", όχι στην εκκίνηση. Δηλαδή:
> Θέση σε λειτουργία του μηχανισμού
> 
> Καταλαβαίνετε τίποτα από αυτήν την απόδοση; Εγώ, όχι.



Απορώ γιατί το κάνουμε ζήτημα. Το έχω συναντήσει πάρα πολλές φορές σε κείμενα γραμμένα από μηχανικούς και σε κείμενα της Ε.Ε. Αν είναι συχνή, είναι λίγο-πολύ καθιερωμένη. Αλλά και πάλι, δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε αν δεν μας αρέσει. Περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 19, 2008)

Η ορολογία δεν είναι θέμα όρεξης, αλλά τεκμηρίωσης.


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2008)

Και η θέση σε λειτουργία και η θέση σε ισχύ (για νομοθετικά κείμενα) είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα στην ενωσιακή ορολογία (ενώ το ενωσιακός δεν είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά προσπαθώ να το διαδώσω αφού το κοινοτικός είναι ολοένα και ανακριβέστερο). Βέβαια, είναι γαλλισμοί από το mise en marche/ mise en vigueur, ενώ το "έναρξη ισχύος" θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Έχει ήδη πολύ ψωμί αυτό το νήμα, αλλά επειδή η συζήτηση για το «θέση» μού βγάζει ένα ντεζαβού, να προσθέσω σε όσα είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες:
στις εκφράσεις που έχουμε από τα γαλλικά προστέθηκε πριν από πολλά χρόνια, στην καθαρεύουσα, το «θέση εν ισχύϊ» (γραφόταν έτσι, με διαλυτικά). Πολλές απ' αυτές τις εκφράσεις έχουν μεταφερθεί στη δημοτική με ένα απλό φτιασίδωμα και είναι αναπόφευκτο να ξενίζουν τους νεότερους, ιδίως όσους δεν μπορούν να χωνέψουν το «θέση» με τη σημασία του «τοποθέτηση», «θέσιμο» που λέει ο Costas. Μας περιβάλλουν πολλά τέτοια ζόμπι και καλό είναι να τα αποφεύγουμε, χρησιμοποιώντας εκφράσεις όπως «έναρξη της ισχύος», «εφαρμογή» ή «έναρξη της εφαρμογής», άλλες σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (άλλη ώρα για τα start και launch).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Zazula, γιατί ο αναγνώστης να μην σπάσει την πρόταση ως εξής: "θέση" + "λειτουργία του μηχανισμού";


Ίσως η δική μου θέση επ' αυτού (no pun intended) να επηρεάζεται πολύ από το ότι κρίνω εξ ιδίων. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχει ήδη πολύ ψωμί αυτό το νήμα, αλλά επειδή η συζήτηση για το «θέση» μού βγάζει ένα ντεζαβού, να προσθέσω σε όσα είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες:
> στις εκφράσεις που έχουμε από τα γαλλικά προστέθηκε πριν από πολλά χρόνια, στην καθαρεύουσα, το «θέση εν ισχύϊ» (γραφόταν έτσι, με διαλυτικά). Πολλές απ' αυτές τις εκφράσεις έχουν μεταφερθεί στη δημοτική με ένα απλό φτιασίδωμα και είναι αναπόφευκτο να ξενίζουν τους νεότερους, ιδίως όσους δεν μπορούν να χωνέψουν το «θέση» με τη σημασία του «τοποθέτηση», «θέσιμο» που λέει ο Costas. Μας περιβάλλουν πολλά τέτοια ζόμπι και καλό είναι να τα αποφεύγουμε, χρησιμοποιώντας εκφράσεις όπως «έναρξη της ισχύος», «εφαρμογή» ή «έναρξη της εφαρμογής», άλλες σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (άλλη ώρα για τα start και launch).



Κι αν έχουμε να μεταφράσουμε τον όρο, ας πούμε, *commissioning* (ενός συστήματος π.χ.) που λέγεται στάνταρ "θέση σε λειτουργία", τι θα πούμε;

Εννοώ γιατί πρέπει να περιορίζουμε τις επιλογές μας; Το γεγονός ότι εισήχθη αυτή η έκφραση και είναι δόκιμη, δεν κάνει τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη δίνοντάς μας μία επιπλέον επιλογή; Για να μην πω την ιδανική επιλογή σε βαρύγδουπα κείμενα που απαιτούν σοβαροφάνεια καθώς και σε στριφνές περιπτώσεις σύνταξης.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Για να μην πω την ιδανική επιλογή σε βαρύγδουπα κείμενα που απαιτούν σοβαροφάνεια καθώς και σε στριφνές περιπτώσεις σύνταξης.



Προς το παρόν, νομίζω ότι αναφερόμαστε *στα ελληνικά των εγχειριδίων*, όπου δεν απαιτείται καμία σοβαροφάνεια (αρκούν η απλότητα και η σοβαρότητα).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 20, 2008)

Εσύ αν δεν θες μην το χρησιμοποιείς. Δάνειο που έχει εισαχθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες και είναι καθιερωμένο και δόκιμο, είναι _Ελληνικά._ Εδώ παίρνουμε αγγλισμούς αυτούσιους και τους κοτσάρουμε χωρίς αιδώ και ο γαλλισμός του 19ου αιώνα μας πείραξε;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Υπάρχουν επίπεδα στη χρήση του λόγου. Όποιος θέλει, τα αναγνωρίζει. Ο γαλλισμός του 19ου αιώνα χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε κάποιο εγχειρίδιο του 19ου αιώνα (π.χ. για τη Φεράρι του 1852, την επίπεδη οθόνη 22'' της Sony του 1876 ή κάτι τέτοιο); Ξαναλέω: για εγχειρίδια μιλάμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2008)

Πρώτα, το μουσικό διάλειμμα. Και μια από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου μπαλάντες (είναι πολλές, δεν έχω την ευκολία της Αλεξάνδρας να διαλέξω την πιο αγαπημένη μου).






Και τώρα στο θέμα μας: *dangling participles*. Οι ξεκρέμαστες μετοχές. Που τις κάνουν λάθος οι Εγγλέζοι (και οι γράφοντες στα αγγλικά) και μεταφράζουμε λάθος κι εμείς.



zephyrous said:


> Τρανό παράδειγμα προβληματικής απόδοσης-σύνταξης:
> They are inserted *by choosing* the relevant item on the menu.
> Εισάγονται επιλέγοντας το σχετικό στοιχείο στο μενού. (Δηλαδή, το επιλέγουν οι "they";)



Παίρνω κι εγώ στην τύχη ένα παράδειγμα από γκουγκλική αναζήτηση:
By using VLookUp, searching becomes extremely fast.

Αν το μεταφράσουμε «μηχανικά», θα πούμε: «Χρησιμοποιώντας το V, η αναζήτηση γίνεται εξαιρετικά γρήγορη».
Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι η αναζήτηση χρησιμοποιεί. Και δεν θέλει να πει αυτό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν είναι κάποια δυνατότητα που χρησιμοποιεί η αναζήτηση. Το κείμενο εννοεί «If you use».
Καθήκον μας είναι να διορθώσουμε το λάθος και να δώσουμε στο κάθε ρήμα το σωστό του υποκείμενο: «Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το V, η αναζήτηση γίνεται εξαιρετικά γρήγορη».

.........................................
Και επανέρχομαι στο _Dangling Conversation_:
...And you read your Emily Dickinson,
And I my Robert Frost...​
Πανέμορφη σκηνή σ' ένα μελαγχολικό τραγούδι με πανέμορφους στίχους.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα με την ξύλινη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται σ' αυτά τα εγχειρίδια είναι ότι θα συνεχίσει να ανακυκλώνεται, αφού όλοι την κατηγορούμε και παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουμε (αναγκαστικά) να την χρησιμοποιούμε και, εκεί είναι η διαστροφή, να διορθώνουμε τυχόν παρεκκλίσεις, επαναφέροντας τη γνώριμη στρυφνή ορολογία.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ειδικά στην περίπτωση μετάφρασης λογισμικού υπάρχει μια εμμονή στην τήρηση της υπάρχουσας ορολογίας, η οποία δυστυχώς μας επιβάλλεται. ώστε να μην έρθει ξαφνικά ο αναγνώστης αντιμέτωπος με ένα interface, από το οποίο δεν αναγνωρίζει τίποτα.
Όσον αφορά τα εγχειρίδια, δυστυχώς συχνά προσπαθούμε να αποδώσουμε αυτή την αίσθηση του "ευγενικού" που υπάρχει στο αγγλικό κείμενο, με βαρύγδουπες και αφύσικες εκφράσεις.
Και μετά από όλα αυτά, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βρίσκω τρόπο διαφυγής...


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Οι ξεκρέμαστες μετοχές. Που τις κάνουν λάθος οι Εγγλέζοι (και οι γράφοντες στα αγγλικά) και μεταφράζουμε λάθος κι εμείς.



Κι εγώ τις διορθώνω όπου τις δω, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες λίγο διαφορετικές οπτικές: 
Οι Holton, Mackridge και Philippaki-Warburton, που στη γραμματική τους μιλάνε για 'γερούνδιο' όχι για ενεργητική μτχ., αναφέρουν: 
The gerund is almost always subject-controlled, i.e. it has the same subject as that of the verb it modifies[...]. On some rare occasions the gerund is used with a different subject, in which case the subject of the gerund is also in the nominative: 
- Δύοντας ο ήλιος άρχισε να πέφτει υγρασία
- Φεύγοντας ο δάσκαλος διέλυσε η τάξη 

Με αυτή τη λογική μεταφράζουμε και στα εγχειρίδια: Πατώντας το κουμπί, ανοίγει το τάδε. 

Επίσης, ο D. Crystal στο βιβλίο του The Fight for English (όπου ασχολείται με πολλά πράγματα, δείτε εδώ) δίνει ένα πρδ που αναφέρεται σε βιβλίο κάποιου ας πούμε λαθοθήρα (Driving in from the airport, the flags were fluttering proudly -ο λαθοθήρας σχολίαζε: What accomplished flags they must have been) και λέει: 

But no one in a million years would interpret that sentence wrongly. It is not ambiguous for the obvious reason that we all know that flags don't drive. The context makes it perfectly clear. Only someone who has been taught wrongly -brought up to believe that dangling participles are _always _a problem- would make the mistake of ignoring context.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 20, 2008)

Πάντως αρνούμαι να πιστέψω πως κάποιος θα διάβαζε "θέση σε λειτουργία" μέσα σε εγχειρίδιο, ειδικά λογισμικού, και θα έψαχνε να βρει το κάθισμα που είναι σε λειτουργία. Η διφορούμενη έννοια της πρότασης μπορεί να καταγραφεί από τον εγκέφαλο αλλά τελικά πιστεύω η λογική θα δώσει τη λύση. Τώρα αν όντως κάποιος ψάχνει να βρει ποιο είναι το "κάθισμα" τότε αναρωτιέμαι τι δουλειά έχει εξ'αρχής να ανακατεύεται με μηχανές και λογισμικά. Λίγο επικίνδυνο!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Μα δεν είπα ότι αυτό θα καταλάβαινε κάποιος. Είπα ότι εκεί παραπέμπει η φράση και ότι δεν τη θεωρώ δόκιμη στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry, παρανόησα :)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλώς το έχω πάρει λίγο πατριωτικά το θέμα με τη "θέση σε λειτουργία" στα εγχειρίδια και στο λογισμικό. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 20, 2008)

Καλό θα ήτανε για να καταλάβουμε όλοι τι συζητάμε να είχαμε και κάποια συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα από τοπικοποίηση λογισμικού. 

Ότι η έκφραση είναι δοκιμότατη, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία. Το Google δίνει αμέσως αμέσως τον διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο αριθμό των 22800 hits +5640 για τη γενική, ενώ σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, θέση: 4. η ενέργεια του θέτω: H ~ ενός προβλήματος / ερωτήματος.

Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα, αν θα το χρησιμοποιούσαμε σε λογισμικό ή όχι, ή σε εγχειρίδιο ή όχι είναι ένα άλλο θέμα και μάλιστα θεωρητικό, γιατί δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα/γλωσσικό ερώτημα.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

4 προτάσεις-παραδείγματα από το χώρο του λογισμικού:

Launching Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
Start Windows Easy Transfer
Retrying operation
Initiating a new scan



> Ότι η έκφραση είναι δοκιμότατη, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.



Ανέκαθεν είχα πρόβλημα με την υπερβολική σιγουριά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 20, 2008)

Kat said:


> Το πρόβλημα με την ξύλινη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται σ' αυτά τα εγχειρίδια είναι ότι θα συνεχίσει να ανακυκλώνεται, αφού όλοι την κατηγορούμε και παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουμε (αναγκαστικά) να την χρησιμοποιούμε και, εκεί είναι η διαστροφή, να διορθώνουμε τυχόν παρεκκλίσεις, επαναφέροντας τη γνώριμη στρυφνή ορολογία.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι ειδικά στην περίπτωση μετάφρασης λογισμικού υπάρχει μια εμμονή στην τήρηση της υπάρχουσας ορολογίας, η οποία δυστυχώς μας επιβάλλεται. ώστε να μην έρθει ξαφνικά ο αναγνώστης αντιμέτωπος με ένα interface, από το οποίο δεν αναγνωρίζει τίποτα.
> Όσον αφορά τα εγχειρίδια, δυστυχώς συχνά προσπαθούμε να αποδώσουμε αυτή την αίσθηση του "ευγενικού" που υπάρχει στο αγγλικό κείμενο, με βαρύγδουπες και αφύσικες εκφράσεις.
> Και μετά από όλα αυτά, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βρίσκω τρόπο διαφυγής...



'Οτι είναι ξύλινη, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία. Οι λόγοι που έχω εντοπίσει εγώ ως προς αυτό είναι οι εξής τρεις, αν και δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου να υπάρχουν και πολλοί άλλοι:

1. οι περισσότερες μεταφράσεις είναι *literal*. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν και περιορισμοί χώρου, βλ. τα μακρυνάρια δεν μας κάνουν, λέξεις με παραπλήσιες σημασίες, π.χ. search & browse (θα τα πεις και τα δύο αναζήτηση; )
2. η ορολογία είναι τέτοια που είναι αληθινή κόλαση για τον μεταφραστή και στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, *μονόδρομος*. Άλλωστε, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της Αγγλικής, λέξεις όπως save, run, paste κλπ, δεν τις είχαν συχνά στο στόμα τους με τις συγκεκριμένες σημασίες. Είναι λέξεις που μπήκαν στη ζωή των πολλών με την εισβολή των home computers στη δεκαετία του 80, βλ. Apple, Spectrum, Amstrad, Commodore, Amiga και χρησιμοποιούνται με τη συγκεκριμένη έννοια σε συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον (software). 
3. Οι άλλοι γνωστοί λόγοι της αγοράς: προχειρότητα κλπ κλπ. Γιατί είναι αρκετές οι φορές που έχω συναντήσει εκφράσεις σε τοπικοποιημένο (sic) λογισμικό, οι οποίες βγάζουν μάτι.

Και για την ευγένεια, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που το ανέφερες, γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο να βλέπω άλλα "_παρακαλώ _κάντε αυτό ή εκείνο..."  Βλέπεις εμείς οι Έλληνες δεν θέλουμε πολλά παρακάλια... 

Όπως κατάλαβες, λογισμικό στα Ελληνικά χρησιμοποιώ όταν είμαι αναγκασμένος :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 20, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> 4 προτάσεις-παραδείγματα από το χώρο του λογισμικού:
> 
> Launching Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
> Start Windows Easy Transfer
> ...



Όχι σε αυτές τις εκφράσεις που παραθέτεις, φυσικά και δεν θα έλεγα θέση σε λειτουργία. Εννοείται.




zephyrous said:


> Ανέκαθεν είχα πρόβλημα με την υπερβολική σιγουριά.



Σ' αυτό δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2008)

anef said:


> Οι Holton, Mackridge και Philippaki-Warburton [...] αναφέρουν:
> - Δύοντας ο ήλιος άρχισε να πέφτει υγρασία
> - Φεύγοντας ο δάσκαλος διέλυσε η τάξη
> 
> ...



Τα ελληνικά παραδείγματα με τις *επιρρηματικές μετοχές* (_δύοντας ο ήλιος άρχισε να πέφτει υγρασία· φεύγοντας ο δάσκαλος διέλυσε η τάξη_) είναι ιδιόμορφα, αλλά *δεν λείπουν τα υποκείμενα*. Γράφει ο Τζάρτζανος, στην §209 ΙΙ της _Νοελληνικής Συντάξεως_ («Απόλυτη μετοχή»), όπου δίνει πολλά παραδείγματα (τα έντονα, δικά μου):
Της απόλυτης μετοχής τη χρήσι, μια συντακτική χρήσι που δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς πως είναι και τόσο γνήσια δημοτική (εμείς τουλάχιστον δεν την παρατηρήσαμε σε κανένα δημοτικό τραγούδι), *δεν έχει να την πολυσυστήση κανείς σε όσους θέλουν να γράφουν φυσική και αβίαστη δημοτική γλώσσα*. Μπορεί, βέβαια, να χρησιμοποιείται τέτοια μετοχή στην ποίησι, γιατί *στην ποίηση οι διάφορες γλωσσικές ιδιορρυθμίες, όταν γίνωνται όπου πρέπει και όπως πρέπει, αποτελούν στολίδια του λόγου*. Αλλά *στον πεζό λόγο, όπου πρέπει προπαντός να επιδιώκωμε τη σαφήνεια της εκφράσεως, καλύτερο είναι να αποφεύγεται η συντακτική αυτή χρήσις* και να προτιμάται η ανάλυσις, ήτοι η χρήσις της κατάλληλης δευτερεύουσας προτάσεως αντίς για την απόλυτη μετοχή.​Περισσότερα στο συνημμένο τρισέλιδο. Θα συμφωνήσετε, ελπίζω, ότι η μεταξωτή απόλυτη μετοχή είναι για επιδέξιους χρήστες («στην ποίηση οι διάφορες γλωσσικές ιδιορρυθμίες, όταν γίνωνται όπου πρέπει και όπως πρέπει, αποτελούν στολίδια του λόγου»).

Για το σχόλιο του Crystal: Η επικοινωνία κερδίζει και από τη σαφήνεια και από την καλαισθησία. Αν έχει μόνο καλαισθησία, ίσως είναι ποίηση. Αν έχει μόνο σαφήνεια, ίσως είναι εγχειρίδιο. Αν έχει και τα δύο, τότε είναι crystal clear: έχει την ομορφιά και την καθαρότητα του κρυστάλλου.


----------



## anef (Sep 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τα ελληνικά παραδείγματα είναι ιδιόμορφα, αλλά *δεν λείπουν τα υποκείμενα*.
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσετε, ελπίζω, ότι η μεταξωτή απόλυτη μετοχή είναι για επιδέξιους χρήστες («στην ποίηση οι διάφορες γλωσσικές ιδιορρυθμίες, όταν γίνωνται όπου πρέπει και όπως πρέπει, αποτελούν στολίδια του λόγου»).
> 
> Για το σχόλιο του Crystal: Η επικοινωνία κερδίζει και από τη σαφήνεια και από την καλαισθησία. Αν έχει μόνο καλαισθησία, ίσως είναι ποίηση. Αν έχει μόνο σαφήνεια, ίσως είναι εγχειρίδιο. Αν έχει και τα δύο, τότε είναι crystal clear: έχει την ομορφιά και την καθαρότητα του κρυστάλλου.



Για το πρώτο, φυσικά αυτά τα παραδείγματα έχουν υποκείμενο, αλλά από αυτά μέχρι ένα 'πατώντας γίνεται το τάδε' η απόσταση δεν είναι τεράστια, γιατί ακριβώς το υποκείμενο του 'πατώντας' εννοείται ευκολότατα, δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο παρανόησης (θέλω να πω, ενδέχεται να υπάρχει αγγλισμός που όμως ακολουθεί και δικά μας μονοπάτια). 

Τώρα για τις 'μεταξωτές' απόλυτες θα συμφωνήσω, αν και το δεύτερο παράδειγμα της γραμματικής των Η-Μ-F δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποια 'ποιητική' χρήση (ίσως παραπέμπει σε προφορική χρήση; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη). 

Τέλος, για τον Crystal, φυσικά ο άνθρωπος μιλάει μόνο για τα αγγλικά. Και εκεί η σύνταξη αυτή νομίζω έχει περάσει το κατώφλι του 'λάθους', είναι πια τόσο διαδεδομένη που τη βρίσκουμε σε πάρα πολλά κείμενα. Στα ελληνικά πάλι, θα συμφωνήσω ότι ακόμα ηχεί λάθος (γι' αυτό και κυρίως τη βρίσκουμε σε μεταφράσεις, ή όχι ; ) 

(Και κάτι ακόμα: απευθύνομαι σε όλους πάντα στον ενικό για φορουμικούς λόγους, ελπίζω να μην θεωρείται αγένεια:) - μ' έβαλε σε σκέψεις το 'θα συμφωνήσετε'...)


----------

